# How to avoid that "I have a fish tank" smell



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, what are your secrets? My tank is clean, water freshly changed...still the room smells. Anybody know a good secret? :wink:


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

generally if the tank smells "fishy" this is indicative of high ammonia levels...which could be directly related to your tank and it's cycling process. i would recommend having your ammonia tested and if it is high, doing small daily water changes to bring it down. high ammonia is toxic to your fish. if you havent purchased an ammonia test kit, your local fish store should test it for free.

bri


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

whoops...double posted


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

do you have carbon in your fillter?


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Overfeeding and rotting food can stink, but generally an aquarium won't smell if you have a more-than-adequate sized filter with carbon, and keep your water clean.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

Been sailing smooth for a little while now, thank you though! :wink:


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

I see you hav 2 clown loaches in a 10 gallon tank!!!!!!!! I would remove them ASAP and put them in the 30 gallon. 30 gallons still isnt enough but its better than 10!


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

flattrack23 said:


> I see you hav 2 clown loaches in a 10 gallon tank!!!!!!!! I would remove them ASAP and put them in the 30 gallon. 30 gallons still isnt enough but its better than 10!


Got your message in the other thread where you said the same thing, I appreciate the advice.


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

Our tank actually smells good, I think it is the substrate that makes it smell nice and fresh (vermiculite and sand).


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Nothing smelly about my aquariums (or I wouldn't want them in the house), and apparently the mature water which is high in nitrates makes great water for plants (so when you clean your aquarium, use it for your plants instead of throwing it out, because it has the 'fish fertilizer' in it.)


----------



## Andrew (Oct 24, 2006)

something wrong with your water then, something isnt being broken down by the filter maybe that is the source of the problem, or over stocking or overfeeding, or irregular water changes- algae has a potent oder maybe its that- my tank smells fresh, you know how a(this will sound weird) but when you get a new potted plant from a tropica display tank- well tht smell.

Ok i am mad- but does anyone else think algae has an almost metallic smell to it?


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

This post date was long ago, the smell resided long ago. Appreciate the help, but it's time for this thread to finally die. :lol:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Then consider it lock.:wink2: The pic is too gruesome, dprUsh83.:blueshake:


----------

